# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  kepala koi luka

## dedyhalim

Teman-teman sekalian, saya mau minta saran nih :Help: 
Beberapa hari yang lalu koi saya kepalanya kebentur sesuatu dikolam, jadinya dikepalanya ada luka. trus saya obatin pake albothyl, lukanya sekarang udah kering tapi koq jadi kaya tambah dalem sampe keliatan daging merahnya. ikannya sendiri keliatannya ga apa-apa, segar dan mau makan. Apakah lukanya perlu dikasi obat lagi? Masalahnya saya ga punya bak karantina, jadi abis dikasi obat trus dimasukin lagi ke kolam. 
makasih ya....

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

